# Carmel De La Reperation Sept 2014



## darbians (Nov 10, 2014)

Built early in the 20th century as a monastery, in a quiet Belgian village.

Around the 1950s it became a care home for the elderly and at some point it was extended into the home nextdoor. It had the capacity of around 50 residents.

Now it lays dormant and nature is taking over.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





I hope you enjoyed. I loved it here. You can see a few more shots at Carmel De La Reperation​


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 10, 2014)

Another fantastic set..


----------



## decker (Nov 10, 2014)

Super pics, I especially like the last, nice one !


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 11, 2014)

cobweb shot very nice indeed, cant fail your shots mate, good stuff!


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 11, 2014)

Wonderful shots with really nice light,and thanks for sharing.


----------



## tumble112 (Nov 11, 2014)

Fantastic, ditto the last one.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Nov 12, 2014)

Awesome as always. Youve been to some great loactions! Keep up the good work


----------



## Infraredd (Nov 12, 2014)

Some interesting and quirky images of a really charming place


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 12, 2014)

What an amazing set! Looks a fantastic location too! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## darbians (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks for the love. This place is a bit special.


----------



## cunningplan (Nov 15, 2014)

cracking set of shots as normal. Great one


----------



## Mr beady (Nov 15, 2014)

Number 5 is bosin fella


----------



## darbians (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## Dugie (Dec 2, 2014)

Nice little place and cracking photos as usual mate.

Dugie


----------



## Sshhhh... (Dec 2, 2014)

Fab shots, great looking place


----------



## margatt (Dec 4, 2014)

Wow, what a marvolous place… yet one more to add to my list of "must visits”


----------



## Onmyown (Dec 6, 2014)

Brilliant....


----------



## HughieD (Dec 6, 2014)

Missed this first time around. Great atmospheric shots. Thanks for sharing...


----------

